# Cheap drift wood



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey, does anybody know where I can find good looking driftwood thats sold cheap? I remember someone mentioning this, but I have no idea to find that thread... 

Or ideas on how to make your own driftwood?... as in what is a good kind of wood that is local that I might try, not "duh, stick a piece of wood in a lake for months."

I don't mind tannins in the water, and the tank is probably going to turn out to be a South American biotope. Substrate is pool filter sand/only floating plants. Any ideas?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I have read about people using crepe myrtle limbs. I've also heard of people going around TX and picking up old weathered manzanita branches.....


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

The crepe myrtle branches would be sooo easy to get! Thanks, that sounds like it'll do. I'm shooting for the "cheapest tank" contest.


----------

